# My most fav output from NotePerformer so far



## leslieq (Apr 10, 2020)

I won’t lie, I’ve never understood DAWs.. I have them; and libraries and I’ve tried real hard to get to grips with it but my brain literally can’t function that way.

So being able to use software like NotePerformer in Sibelius has been truly liberating.

I’ve done a few of these mockups now — trying different styles of music; different demands on orchestra sections/instruments; stringy writing/brassy writing etc

My recent attempt at John Williams’ epically virtuosic score for Close Encounters has been by far my most favourite NotePerformer rendition so far.

The score extract I chose to experiment with is full of lush string writing; epic climaxes and jubilant finales. I’m literally giddy with excitement to see where the team at Wallander do for version 4!!

Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Excerpt (Sibelius Ultimate & NotePerformer 3)


----------



## leslieq (Apr 11, 2020)

Gene Pool said:


> I don't know about anyone else here, but about half the time when I click on a linked YT video on VIC, I get a "Video unavailable" alert—as is the case here.



Oh I’m seeing that too... :/ not sure how to fix that...




Gene Pool said:


> I agree with you about NP, though. Great program for quick proof-of-concept stuff. I don't like doing anything besides writing the score. NP's weakest point is, unsurprisingly, legato string phrases and figures.


 
Yeah, I’ve noticed some of this too.. but I’m very glad it doesn’t inject portamenti everywhere in a quest for a more “humanised” performance like a lot of sample libraries. There are a couple of workarounds that I’ve found to help mockups. Like bypassing playback of slurs that aren’t sounding right/connected and using a longer (hidden) slur to get the phrasing you’re after.


----------



## cmillar (Apr 11, 2020)

I agree!...NotePeformer is a true gift to have and use.

For those not able to view YouTube video, maybe trying going to your browser and sign out of 'google.com' first....don't sign in to google or YouTube....then try again...might or might not work for you.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 11, 2020)

Gene Pool said:


> I don't know about anyone else here, but about half the time when I click on a linked YT video on VIC, I get a "Video unavailable" alert.


I think embedded YT videos are blocked if they have advertising spots. My "workaround" is clicking at the point where the "youtube" logo will appear when the video is running within half a second. You have to target it without seeing it. So it's mainly starting the video by double clicking a bit left from the bottom right corner. When successful it will open a new YT site with the right video playing (or jump to the YT app on mobile devices).


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 12, 2020)

leslieq said:


> Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Excerpt (Sibelius Ultimate & NotePerformer 3)



Ok, i think it's slightly unfair to take this thread only to discuss about embedded youtube videos.

Leslie, i really like what you've did. Learning by transciption is a great tool to improve one's perspective.
If you want to focus more on the production aspect, i guess you will have to dive into the DAW-territory one day! 

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Kubler (Apr 12, 2020)

leslieq said:


> I won’t lie, I’ve never understood DAWs.. I have them; and libraries and I’ve tried real hard to get to grips with it but my brain literally can’t function that way.



I feel you. I'm classically trained and although I didn't really struggle that much to master my DAW and samples libraries, I certainly don't feel as secure composing directly with them as with my sheet music editor. An orchestral score makes it so much easier for me to visualize my music than a bunch of MIDI tracks and automations.

Lately I've been forcing myself to write in my DAW because it becomes a professional requirement at some point, but NotePerformer is still a benediction from the standpoints of playback comfort and being able to send convincing audio to clients without bothering with a mockup, as long as it stays in the symphonic range.


----------



## leslieq (Apr 13, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> If you want to focus more on the production aspect, i guess you will have to dive into the DAW-territory one day!
> 
> Happy Easter to all!



I am trying to make the most of current situation and lock-down to return to getting to grips with DAW. Wish me luck...


----------



## leslieq (Apr 13, 2020)

Kubler said:


> Lately I've been forcing myself to write in my DAW because it becomes a professional requirement at some point, but NotePerformer is still a benediction from the standpoints of playback comfort and being able to send convincing audio to clients without bothering with a mockup, as long as it stays in the symphonic range.



Fair points here. Was wondering whether I should try that interim step of getting some Soundsets / Playback Configurations set up so I can use my libraries with Sibelius? Before going whole-hog into DAW. I just can't think in terms of key-switches and mod wheels. It stumps my flow.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 13, 2020)

@leslieq : I guess to most important thing to get familiar with a DAW is that you constantly do it over some time...as humans, we need some time to get used to an environment.
Maybe you can set up a plan; like taking every day half an hour for working with the DAW and 20 minutes for watching tutorials...
The most important thing is that you do it constantly, independent of your actual delight...


----------



## Kubler (Apr 13, 2020)

leslieq said:


> Fair points here. Was wondering whether I should try that interim step of getting some Soundsets / Playback Configurations set up so I can use my libraries with Sibelius? Before going whole-hog into DAW. I just can't think in terms of key-switches and mod wheels. It stumps my flow.



Well… setting libraries into Sibelius isn't an interim step towards "going whole-hog" into DAW, that would even be the opposite as the end goal of NotePerformer and affiliates is to automate samples programming so you don't have to go through a DAW at all. I suppose it can still be a "placeholder solution" to deliver good audio while you try and improve your workflow with your DAW.

As a purely practical answer to your question, I strongly recommand that you stick to NotePerformer rather than trying to get your libraries to run in Sibelius. I suppose someone really geeky could get their hands under the hood and spend time tweaking their MIDI settings so that articulations, keyswitches and controllers work more or less properly, but I'm ready to bet that they would still be left with a ton of other stuff that just isn't suited for notation softwares. It's simply not worth the struggle when you just have NotePerformer sitting there waiting to do the thing for which it was specifically conceived.

Otherwise I concur with @Living Fossil. I started using my DAW in 2012 and first had to learn how to set and use basic audio routing before I even got to soundfonts, then Kontakt libraries of which I discovered functionalities over the course of several years. Samples programming is a complex process that takes time to grasp. Begin with very simple compositions, like long strings sustains or such, that will allow you to play around with the most basic controllers and to get acquainted with your workspace as a new type of score you have to orient yourself into. Then progressively move on to more convoluted stuff as you get used to it, and procedures that you once struggle to remember and repeat become mechanical. I got there, you will eventually


----------



## Kubler (Apr 13, 2020)

I also suggest that you pick carefully the samples libraries you will work with while you learn. Some are quite straightforward with their GUI and their functionalities, others are so complex in both aspects that even now I can't bother to use them, so you can guess that they aren't exactly suited for beginners. But it would probably be better to start another thread to expand on that or give you choice advices, if one doesn't already exist ^^


----------

